# What is the best Ammo for a CZ-SP01 ?



## BearArms2

I am about to buy my first pistol -- a CZ SP-01 and need help with my ammo please. I will need a box of ammo used for home defense -- what is the best kind to buy (for this pistol) that would do all i need it to do if someone breaks in (i am in the state of PA if that matters for legal reasons).

and secondly...i need ammo that is okay to be used in this specific pistol for when i go to the range and put thousands of rounds through over years.


if anyone can offer help id appreciate it!
thanks!!


----------



## BearArms2

*9mm ammo please!*


----------



## VAMarine

For defensive ammo, I tend to stick with *Speer Gold Dots*, *Federal HST*, and *Winchester Ranger T*. For range fodder, any 115gr FMJ or 124FMJ, or 147FMJ should suffice.

Regarding the defensive ammo, buy a couple of boxes of each, try them and record your results for accuracy and function. There is no "best ammo" for this and that gun. What works in one may not always work in another.

I like the 124+P offerings for defensive purposes, but there are plenty of other alternatives. For range ammo I have found *Remington UMC* and *Speer Lawman* to work very well for me as well as *Federal 124gr FMJ
*


----------



## PcolaIrish

The best advice I received here when asking about ammo choices: Whatever you decide to go with, shoot the same grain at the range as you would for HD.


----------



## recoilguy

First of all here is something I have heard and for some reason believe it, CZ's are designed to shoot 124g bullets the most accurately. I can't prove that but I have heard it from some very prominent CZ guys in my experiances. Secondly VA Marine has offered some very good advice. Buy a couple boxes of a few brands and see what runs well and shoots straight in your gun. I shoot Winchester ranger T 127g in mine. they run flawlessly and hit what I am shooting at.

For the range I reload alot of bullets but have used Federal 124 FMJ and a variety of others. I like my reloads but have never had a function problem with the federals. Good luck you have picked a fine weapon enjoyy and always be safe.

RCG


----------

